# quick little video of my friends cnc plasma machine cutting out a new TUG logo!



## TUGBrian (Aug 3, 2022)

will see this aluminum logo on the background in vids from here on out, i just thought this process was super cool to watch!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 3, 2022)

Uh-Oh. @TUGBrian has a new toy. Looks great!


----------



## Greg G (Aug 3, 2022)

You ought to sell those on TUG


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 3, 2022)

ha!  that machine is like 30 grand.  I wont be buying one anytime soon, but im happy to buy material for him to cut on it =)

on a side note!  hes always looking for interesting things to do with the scrap peices (vs just scrapping them).  bottle openers are a popular item in the shapes of logos etc so we will make some TUG ones similar to this design.

need ideas of things that are small (say in the 4 to 5 inch range) that folks would be interested.  Im not looking to sell them or anything, id be using them as giveaways and promotional items for members!   anything that would be handy by the pool on vacation?  give me some ideas!


----------



## silentg (Aug 3, 2022)

That was so cool!


----------



## marmite (Aug 20, 2022)

I looked into buying a machine once, I thought it would be a great hobby.  A great big expensive hobby.  That sign looks fantastic on your shiplap wall in the video.


----------



## amycurl (Aug 20, 2022)

I like the idea of TUG bottle openers. How about key chains or luggage tags?

My spouse runs the laser department at our local maker space. They also have a CNC machine. It's a nonprofit model, and there's 3 D printing, a pottery department, full wood and metal shops, a textiles department, screenprinting, etc. It's like a gym membership---access to expensive, fancy equipment 24/7 whenever you want, and you don't have to make the upfront purchase investment yourself (plus, access to experts to help you use it correctly, and maintain it.)  It's a *whole* thing....


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 20, 2022)

That was very neat.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 20, 2022)

will def try to make a keychain, it was his first suggestion!


----------

